# Neue CPU/MB bzw. AMD32 ->Intel_64?

## XMath

Namd miteinander,

ich habe bereits mehrere Stunden mit der Forensuche und Google verbracht, um herauszufinden ob und wie man solch einen Umzug erledigen könnte.

Aktuell läuft mein System auf einem AMD XP 3200+ als 32-bit Variante.

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Am Wochenende bekomme ich endlich ein neues System, welches dann ein Asus P5K MB und eine Core2Duo E6400 CPU haben wird. 

Jetzt wünsche ich mir einen einfachen Weg mein Gentoo auf diese neue Maschine anzupassen. 

Wer kann mir nen Tipp oder Link nennen wie man am Besten vorgeht? Was sollte ich vorbereiten, damit im neuen System wenigstens die Toolchain funktioniert? 

PS: Mir ist absolut bewusst, dass es einer Neuinstallation gleichkommt. Allerdings läuft das aktuelle System seit über 5 Jahren und die Konfiguration ist dementsprechend individuell. Ergo will ich die unter keinen Umständen verlieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi XMath!

Sagmal wie hast du deine Daten angeordnet? Wenn du das Home-Verzeichnis auf einer eigenen Partiton hast.. und diverse andere Dateien, die nicht unbedingt Programm bezogen sind. Also Bilder, Filme, Musik usw...

Auf getrenten Patition, dann würde ich folgendes machen. Mach dir eine Liste mit den installierten Programmen. Speicher das Home-Verzeichnis (da dort ja alle Konfigurationen liegen usw.) Schreib dir z.B die Etc-Fstab ab und sonstige Wichtige Konfigutrations-Dateien unter /etc/. Und installiere einfach neu. Binde nachher das Home-Verzeichnis in deine Frische Installation ein.. und installier noch deine Programme.

Das sollte eigentlich reichen um "umzuziehen". Was ich noch gemacht hab war.. mir die /etc/portage/packages.* Dateien zumindest zu kopieren und die damals verwendeten USE-Flags.

Letztlich hab ich das dann doch neu aufgesetzt weil ich einfach meine portage.keywords-File einer Diät unterziehen wollte. Hat alles in allem Wunderbar geklappt. Gentoo oder Linux ist Perfekt für sowas.

Da alle Konfigurations-Dateien im Home-Verzeichnis gespeichert wurden.. wurde alles wichtige übernommen. Bookmarks, Emails, Desktop-Config usw. Noch nie war ein Update oder Umzug für mich so einfach.

Ich denke wenn du alles neu Installierst und "Aufräumst" ist es am einfachsten. Worauf du evt. achten solltest ist z.B. das du die selben "versionen" verwendest. Also wenn du jetzt KDE-4.0 hast solltest du auch wieder KDE-4.0 installieren damit sich diverse Strukturen von Konfigurationsfiles nicht beißen.

Alles in allem sind die aber meist abwärtskompatibel und es sollte Problemlos verlaufen.

Grüße Chris

P.s.: Normalerweise reicht es auch wenn du einfach neu partitionierst und (archive-like) rüberkopierst.. notfalls auf eine neue Festplatte die entsprechend Partitioniert ist.

Ich habe noch NIE in meinem Leben so einfach einen Computer kopiert oder gewechselt wie unter Linux. Dank Wine und Cedega musste ich noch nicht mal die Spiele neu installieren, so wie man es ja von Windows kennt. Man muss wie gesagt nur darauf achten die Pfade gleich anzuordnen...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach nochwas:

Wegen den Cflags und den neuen Kernel-Einstellungen zum Bord, schau einfach mal im gentoo-wiki.com !

Stichwort Hardware -> Mainbords Asus -> P5K

und Safe Cflags

Damit solltest du alles nötige Finden.

Beim wechsel von 32 auf 64 Bit, empfehle ich die Installation eines 32-Bit-Binary Browsers wie Firefox und co.. damit Java und Flash problemlos klappt ;)

Angeblich geht das auch mit Icetea (java) und Flash via (ndiswrapper) aber ich hatte da immer irgendwelche Probleme. Hab jetzt das normale 32-Bit-Flash-Binary und einen 32-Bit-Firefox-3-Beta-4-Browser und alles Funktioniert  erste Sahne.

Mit meinem 64-Bit-Firefox (marke Hausgebaut) hatte ich leider Probleme mit Flash und Java.

----------

## XMath

Namd,

danke für die prompte und sehr ausführliche Antwort.

Ich habe /home auf einer eigenen Partition, ja. Somit werde ich wohl einfach eine neue Installation aufspielen und vorher versuchen alle cfgs und weiteres zu sichern.

Tschö

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

ich hab damit keine große Erfahrung, aber wenn du das World-File sicherst und /etc und natürlich home, und dann /etc (angepasst für die neue Architektur) und das Worldfile über die frische Installation kopierst, sollte doch nach einem emerge world alles laufe wie zuvro, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler drin? 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## XMath

So,

mittlerweile ist der Umzug nahezu vollzogen. Allerdings hab ich doch den ein oder anderen Stolperstein nehmen müssen.

Aber dafür läuft nun nahezu alles. Und das verdammt flüssig.

Ich frage mich aktuell nur warum ich jetzt nen chroot habe. Bisher habe ich lediglich den mplayer darin übersetzt.

Danke für alle die Tipps,

XMath

----------

